# Firewood Bags



## BIGBUCK (Apr 25, 2010)

Does anyone know where to buy the orange (onion) bags to bag campfire wood here in ontario?
I looked at the ones at the gas station they had the firewood producers name on them but they didn't say where they were made.


----------



## freemind (Apr 26, 2010)

When I looked into them, to buy them cheaply, you had to buy a "bale" at a time.

I belive a bale contained like 5K bags. The bale was truck shipped and weighed 200 pounds. 

You can buy them factory direct that way, just google them.

To buy smaller quanities, I could never lock in a source. Not one that was less than $2 a bag.


----------



## Kazpian (Apr 26, 2010)

freemind said:


> When I looked into them, to buy them cheaply, you had to buy a "bale" at a time.
> 
> I belive a bale contained like 5K bags. The bale was truck shipped and weighed 200 pounds.
> 
> ...



I found one here in Winnipeg and it is 30 cents per bag. Not sure if you can find something similar in Ontario if you want pm me and I will get you the info for out here.


----------



## freemind (Apr 27, 2010)

Kazpian said:


> I found one here in Winnipeg and it is 30 cents per bag. Not sure if you can find something similar in Ontario if you want pm me and I will get you the info for out here.



I actually live in the US. 

I would like to buy 100 bags if I can get them for under 50 cents to my door. Looking for the large onion type sacks. Netting type.


----------



## Kazpian (Apr 27, 2010)

freemind said:


> I actually live in the US.
> 
> I would like to buy 100 bags if I can get them for under 50 cents to my door. Looking for the large onion type sacks. Netting type.



Meant to be a reply to the op, but if it can help you as well that would be awesome.

I will post a picture hopefully later today to show you what I got.

cheers.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 27, 2010)

If you can't find those bags, as an alternative you can use the shrink-wrap that comes in a roll with a handle on the end. You wrap it around the wood while stretching the shrink-wrap a bit and it binds it all together very nicely. Holds it tight, which the bags do not. I'm seeing more and more wood bundled and sold for campfires with the shrink-wrap. Not expensive, either. Probably a dime or so per bundle, and widely available, at least down here in the States.

Just another option.


----------



## freemind (Apr 27, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> If you can't find those bags, as an alternative you can use the shrink-wrap that comes in a roll with a handle on the end. You wrap it around the wood while stretching the shrink-wrap a bit and it binds it all together very nicely. Holds it tight, which the bags do not. I'm seeing more and more wood bundled and sold for campfires with the shrink-wrap. Not expensive, either. Probably a dime or so per bundle, and widely available, at least down here in the States.
> 
> Just another option.



Just starting off, and not being able to buy large quanities (in case it doesn't pan out), shrink wrap ain't too cheap.

The wide rolls are too wide.

Narrow rolls like you are talking about are about 12 a roll. 

I even looked into a plastic bander. OOOO wow. Them are pretty darn expensive.

Nothing cheap about bundling for the small time guy like me. 

At least with the oinion bags, I could sell campfire bundles or chinea wood.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 27, 2010)

freemind said:


> Narrow rolls like you are talking about are about 12 a roll.



Is that $12 per roll of shrink-wrap? It only takes a half dozen wraps on to the top of the bundle and a half dozen wraps on the bottom. That's a dozen wraps per bundle.

I've done the math at $10 per roll of shrink/roll/wrap, and it's as cheap as I said earlier in this thread.


----------



## floydjr. (Apr 28, 2010)

I buy and use the home depot shrink wrap. It is sold for 5$ for 1000 ft. by 4"
with a handle. You can get alot of bundles with a 1000ft. I don't mess with the 
onion bags, and only would if I could get a free supply near me. I found some
for free on CL awhile ago, but it was too far away.


----------



## wdchuck (Apr 28, 2010)

U-Line . com

.80 mil x 3" ...$4.85/roll...18rolls per case....plus UPS shipping... == inexpensive. 






With bags, how do you consistently measure the quantity so neither the customer or supplier is getting the short end of the stick?


Punny, isn't it?


----------



## blackdogon57 (Apr 28, 2010)

uline also operates here in Ontario. Very fast delivery. There is also a company in Quebec that does custom printed bags with all the required legal BS on them for about .60 per bag. Can't find the name. If you go to a local gas station or somewhere that sells bagged you should be able to get the info from one of the bags.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the price/outlet info, guys. We get to Home Despot pretty often. Won't be paying $10 per roll any more. 

The price of campfire wood just about doubled here in MN. Now all that stuff has to be inspected before it can be sold, and that drives up the cost. I was seriously considering talking to the couple local C-stores that sell it to see if they get it locally or from out of town. If from out-of-town, I was going to offer to sell it to them myself. Lots of dead pine all over the place up here. But now it sounds like too much of a hassle. A C-store owner I know over by Bemidji said his cost went up to $3/bundle, so he's selling it for $5. His cost before the inspection system went in was under $2.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 28, 2010)

*Use Twine for Bundles Instead*

I don't care for the plastic bags. I made my own rack for measuring the logs and then wrap my bundles in common twine that is dirt cheap. Takes about 20 feet of twine per bundle.

You can make a handle out of 6" lengths of 1/2" PVC if you want to make it easy to carry the bundle. Thread the twine through the tube a couple of times.


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 29, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> I don't care for the plastic bags. I made my own rack for measuring the logs and then wrap my bundles in common twine that is dirt cheap. Takes about 20 feet of twine per bundle.
> 
> You can make a handle out of 6" lengths of 1/2" PVC if you want to make it easy to carry the bundle. Thread the twine through the tube a couple of times.



Yo doc,

Did you ever post an photos of your own rack... that is your wood rack...


----------



## qweesdraw (Apr 29, 2010)

I use pallet wrap 18 inch roll.(1500 ft)
Cut it in 1/2 with a saws all.
You will get 2-9 inch rolls 3000 feet for about $17.50 ($70 for 4 rolls if you buy it by the case 28k feet)more if you buy single rolls.
You will use less wrap with a 9 inch roll!
Mark


----------



## MNGuns (Apr 29, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Thanks for the price/outlet info, guys. We get to Home Despot pretty often. Won't be paying $10 per roll any more.
> 
> The price of campfire wood just about doubled here in MN. Now all that stuff has to be inspected before it can be sold, and that drives up the cost. I was seriously considering talking to the couple local C-stores that sell it to see if they get it locally or from out of town. If from out-of-town, I was going to offer to sell it to them myself. Lots of dead pine all over the place up here. But now it sounds like too much of a hassle. A C-store owner I know over by Bemidji said his cost went up to $3/bundle, so he's selling it for $5. His cost before the inspection system went in was under $2.



I assume by inspection you mean being DNR certified for sale or use in state managed parks, etc..? I did some field research in the area yesteray and found DNR bundles averagin $6. Less for others. Not sure why the increase in price as the "license" is free, and inspections are random. Please correct me if I am misinformed. I believe it is more of a means of data collection so as to trace to possible sources of infestation.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Apr 29, 2010)

MNGuns said:


> I assume by inspection you mean being DNR certified for sale or use in state managed parks, etc..? I did some field research in the area yesteray and found DNR bundles averagin $6. Less for others. Not sure why the increase in price as the "license" is free, and inspections are random. Please correct me if I am misinformed. I believe it is more of a means of data collection so as to trace to possible sources of infestation.



Sounds like you have better info than I do. I was going off the words of a C-store owner and the guy who sold the bundles to him. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 29, 2010)

cowtipper said:


> Yo doc,
> 
> Did you ever post an photos of your own rack... that is your wood rack...



Here's a couple of shots. The 3/8" pins in the back lift out. 











The 8" wide racks bump the capacity of the truck to about 75 cubic feet if I want to stack cab high. I only do this with dry wood to prevent overload. I also made a winch assembly that I use to drag on board huge rounds in the 200-lb range:





Don't mean to hijack the thread. Let's carry on. I sold 10 bundles this past week to campers near a lake. One thing they liked was that after I tied the bundles with twine as tight as I could, I forced small kindling pieces into the voids and that made it easier for them to light the fire. That also secured the bundle even more for carrying.

Most of the time I split the logs down a little smaller for campfires because there is no chimney draft and smaller logs bundle easier.


----------



## cowtipper (Apr 30, 2010)

Wood Doctor said:


> Here's a couple of shots. The 3/8" pins in the back lift out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought you build a little firewood bundle thing


----------

